# Rate the song above you.



## Skeletalz

4/10


----------



## SharksFan99

1/10


----------



## Skeletalz

0


----------



## Millie

6/10 I prefer "Billy Not Really"


----------



## Skeletalz

7/10, too repetitive and the guy cant actually sing for shit


----------



## mark anthony

7.5 it generated a sense of the creator and the bands trip, so it was ok and it generated the gray between the royal Blue outer and the Pink inner into Purple, at must be so alpha Beta brain wave beet think happening within the sound track so it misses out on 2.5 for being lazy and manipulative toward the negative, sounds like a 6w7 creation influenced by its stress point 3w4 so her is something quite the opposite from 3w4 reaching to 6w7 it's point of liberation.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2mW9fOi7aw

The Nature Of Power
Vince Jones


----------



## GoosePeelings

7/10


----------



## Felipe

5.75 (sorry I'm just tired of these types of songs, I'd give it a 7 otherwise). Rate this one:


----------



## Kitaraah

2/10


----------



## Spiren

@Kitaraah

...1/10.


----------



## Skeletalz

3/10


----------



## GoosePeelings

7/10


----------



## aja675

4/10


----------



## Kitaraah

9/10


----------



## dragthewaters

2/10, and only because of sentimental value.


----------



## The Unseen

^ 3/10


----------



## Stockholmaren

6/10

https://soundcloud.com/reachforpeach/crimsonktm

also, is it too repetitive?


----------



## Ninjaws

Kind of upbeat, makes me think of the beach. Did you make this? The beginning is good, the slowing/silencing that happens in the middle can happen a bit earlier and the bit after it could be a bit more powerful/different. It is different from the first half, but not enough to shake the listener awake in my opinion.

6/10, but has potential.


----------



## Wisteria

7/10 because the song has great rhythm, but overplayed (imo). I think I've heard their songs too many times to listen to them.


----------



## Stockholmaren

@Ninjaws Yeah I made it. It's kinda work in progress, like 50% of my uploads. I'll take your suggestions into consideration, thanks.


----------



## Zelz

It has the same feel to this song, but this is a mainstream song. The girl has a has INFJ feel. She wrote this song in one setting. 

https://youtu.be/XoiEkEuCWog


----------



## Skeletalz

ursi said:


> It has the same feel to this song, but this is a mainstream song. The girl has a has INFJ feel. She wrote this song in one setting.


You forgot the rating, rookie mistake

7/10


----------



## Zelz

rating? um.... too much muscles killed it for me. 3. The song is better. 4. Too high pitched for me.


----------



## Meter90




----------



## Lacy

6.5/10


----------



## Shinsei

Lacy Tears said:


> 6.5/10


You never did ask me that question

Any way for the song 7/10 i liked the remix better.


----------



## Lacy

Psychological Euphoria said:


> You never did ask me that question
> 
> Any way for the song 7/10 i liked the remix better.


I know, I'm thinking about the way to ask it, sorry :frustrating:

7/10


----------



## Shinsei

@Lacy Tears oh i see, damn it seems to be a really important question :shocked:

6.5/10


----------



## Lacy

@Psychological Euphoria not that much, don't worry ^^'

9/10


----------



## Shinsei

@Lacy Tears ok, well take your time am always here :tongue:

6/10


----------



## aja675

5/10


----------



## SicIndigo

I will say 5/10 (just not my bag) lol

This is a playlist of great music I put together for DJ'ing and thought I would share it here : ) Enjoy.


----------



## aja675

6/10


----------



## Stockholmaren

https://soundcloud.com/reachforpeach/ballsofbuddha


----------



## Mange

I was preparing for some awful bs garbage but I actually liked this... (I get irritated with people who make music on a computer and call themselves musicians. Sorry,you're not. Have you ever actually learned how to play an instrument? Anyone with a computer can do what you do) 

Anyways:






Edit: is your SIG supposed to sound like a whiny Bane? Lol.


----------



## Stockholmaren

November Has Come said:


> I was preparing for some awful bs garbage but I actually liked this... (I get irritated with people who make music on a computer and call themselves musicians. Sorry,you're not. Have you ever actually learned how to play an instrument? Anyone with a computer can do what you do)
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: is your SIG supposed to sound like a whiny Bane? Lol.


Thank you! Yes, I play the drums, but prefer to produce and compose music on my computer.


----------



## Stockholmaren

@November Has Come

Lol, it _does_ sound like Tom Hardy's Bane. That's bad ass dude.


----------



## Lacy

6.5/10


----------



## Shinsei

6/10


----------



## dragthewaters

1/10. That song is a total melodic ripoff of "Self Esteem" by the Offspring! (Which is a great song.)


* *














(I'm not saying it's an intentional ripoff, but it reminds me of that song which is a much better song.)

*****






(BTW...guess who the singer and guitarist was for this band).


----------



## Lacy

6


----------



## Nick_

7.5/10


----------



## Lacy

8,5


----------



## Derange At 170

2/10. Sorry.


----------



## Millie

I dig it, would me some good work/background music. 7/10


----------



## bleghc

Has a simultaneous dreamy but energetic vibe to it. I like it! :kitteh:

8.6/10. Not something I'd listen to regularly, maybe before falling asleep. 






Having an internal debate on whether or not this or the piano version is preferable.


----------



## Lacy

8,5


----------



## Zoobicknizer

6.5/10 Honestly, not really something I would listen to for the sake of listening, but it _is_ quite relaxing. Great movie, btw!

There are so many songs I could post, but let's start with something obscure that a lot of people could hate:


----------



## bremen

7.5,neat


----------



## The red spirit

3.5


----------



## leftover crack

*This song makes me want to kill myself. I hope Jay-Z sues the shit out of him.*


2.9 for @*The red spirit* no your song isn't that great either so don't get your hopes up


----------



## The red spirit

Sky Blue said:


> *This song makes me want to kill myself. I hope Jay-Z sues the shit out of him.*
> 
> 
> 3.9


You rated your song or mine?


----------



## The red spirit

5


----------



## Sporadic Aura

6.2/10


----------



## Zoobicknizer

8.5/10


----------



## Shinsei

2/10


----------



## Millie

0.3/10


----------



## Shinsei

Didn't listen to it based on quality probably 2/10


----------



## Millie

-12/10

Didn't listen based on preview image :kitteh:


----------



## Shinsei

Still did not listen to it but it did say dick so maybe 9.8/10


----------



## Sporadic Aura

7/10


----------



## myanonemail

5/10


----------



## Riven

5/10. Love the rather sombre intro, but the rest of the song is too dance-y and it reminds me of those stupid bland songs on the radio (e.g. Wake Me Up by Avicii). Plus, the music video doesn't suit the damn song.


----------



## Asmodaeus

6/10. It's acceptable but maybe too sweet for my particular taste.


----------



## Spleen

6/10. It reminds me my childhood when I was watching Angel. It's a bit pompous for me, but I guess it's not that bad.


----------



## Catwalk

^

9.5/10.


----------



## sprinkles

7.7/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

7.5/10


----------



## Energumen

5/10


----------



## myanonemail

7/10 Would have benefited from twists here and there. Atmosphere was good but got little repetitive.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Not bad... 6.5/10


----------



## Sporadic Aura

7.5/10


----------



## Energumen

7.5


----------



## Riven

6.5/10 Song was good at first but then it seemed a bit bland afterwards.


----------



## Maybe

Some people might like it. I don't, but it wasn't bad 7/10.


----------



## Asmodaeus

7/10. Not bad.


----------



## Harker

6/10


----------



## bremen

5/10,not my cup of tea(get it?),but prob okay for the genre.


----------



## Dead Silent

7/10 It's incredibly relaxing, but it doesn't resonate with me.

Also, is that a new hat?


----------



## bremen

6,5/10,really not my style,but still okay-ish


> Also, is that a new hat?


Sort of,I used to have it before my santa hat.


----------



## Asmodaeus

5/10. Not my favourite musical style but still okay.


----------



## Zelz

10/10

ov


----------



## Energumen

3/10. I don't really like her.


----------



## Zelz

I remember this. 3/10. 

please skip me


----------



## myanonemail

Not sure if supposed to rate something since Zelz already did.


----------



## Asmodaeus

6/10. Not bad...


----------



## Energumen

5/10


----------



## bigstupidgrin

7/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

5/10


----------



## myanonemail

8/10 It's a catchy tune


----------



## Energumen

5.5? These rockers are no doubt talented, but it's just too heavy for me.


----------



## myanonemail

6.5 Melody was nice but singer was not my favourite


----------



## Riven

6.5/10


----------



## bleghc

Catchy. Doesn't mean I'm _into_ it, though. lolgetit 

6/10.


----------



## bremen

7/10 good song to fall asleep to, nice aesthetic btw


----------



## Asmodaeus

5/10.


----------



## Siri

7.9/10


----------



## aja675

4/10


----------



## Energumen

Yuck. 2/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

6/10. Not bad.


----------



## tinyheart

9/10
For reasons.
Close to a full ten, but I save that only for the very best that no one ever was. 
A personal favorite now.


----------



## Millie

7.5/10...Normally I don't have much appetite for post-_Animals_ Floyd anymore, but that's one of the stronger latter-day cuts in their repertoire.


----------



## Angina Jolie

quite nice 7/10


----------



## tinyheart

8/10 - and I want that car >0<


----------



## Lollapalooza

6/10 
I do like the song but the film version is better I think


----------



## Riven

Lollapalooza said:


> 6/10
> I do like the song but the film version is better I think


6/10
Sounds quite chill, but its lyrics and even the artist name are quite introspective in nature, which, like with politically-oriented music, kind of unsettles me.


----------



## Asmodaeus

7.5/10


----------



## aja675

6/10


----------



## Energumen

@Icy NiTe 10/10 SOAD is fucking amazing. @aja675 2/10


----------



## Stawker

4/10 not a fan of rock generally.


----------



## tinyheart

@Energumen Zeppelin's where it's at, dude!

10/10


----------



## Stawker

lol I love that story. so 8/10


----------



## Amine

7/10

I like m83 but tend to prefer the catchy pop stuff. Still a pretty and emotive song though!


----------



## piano

i can smell the angst from here  i liked it til the random YEE-HAW moment ~3 mins in. 6/10


----------



## crazitaco

8.5/10
Bit too much echo in the vocals for my tastes, but the guitar work is very nice.


----------



## Librarian

Never heard of Les Friction before; after hearing this one I looked em up and I really like their music so thanks for introducing it to me . I'll give Firewall a 7 though it's hard for me to judge based on one listen. And because I'm in a Copycat sort of mood:


----------



## Mick Travis

4/10

This is my kind of drama.


----------



## Asmodaeus

8/10. Somewhat bizarre but still pretty cool.


----------



## Mick Travis

6/10, because it's an Erasure tribute.


----------



## crazitaco

6/10, because its Erasure.






To the next poster,_ *SORRY NOT SORRY *_:kitteh:I recommend you lower your speakers/headphones


----------



## Energumen

5/5


----------



## tinyheart

6/10 :tongue:

"De qué manera te olvido" - Vicente Fernandez, _De Qué Manera Te Olvido/El Tapatío,_ 1980.


----------



## Stawker

6/10


----------



## Mick Travis

5/10


----------



## tinyheart

7/10 :wink:

"Suavecito" - Malo


----------



## Asmodaeus

7/10


----------



## Mick Travis

7/10


----------



## Energumen

7.5/10


----------



## Mick Travis

10/10


----------



## Energumen

9/10


----------



## Stawker

4/10


----------



## Mick Travis

5/10

This is how one drones.


----------



## ultraviolxnce

6/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

5/10


----------



## pwlife

4/10.

My choice: Fly On by Coldplay. Just beautiful.


----------



## Mick Travis

4/10


----------



## sufrata

6/10


----------



## Lollapalooza

Nice song, combining different styles
7/10


----------



## Stawker

7/10


----------



## Energumen

4/10


----------



## Catwalk

^

8/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

7/10


----------



## Catwalk

^
6/10


----------



## crazitaco

8/10 A bit long tho.


----------



## Energumen

5/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

7/10


----------



## Falsify Honestly

7/10


----------



## tinyheart

5/10 Creative but relies too much on the familiar rather than the original.

(But I do like it, don't get me wrong.)

Imagine Dragons - "Roots"


----------



## Mick Travis

6/10 experimental



mytinyheart said:


> relies too much on the familiar rather than the original.


I've been looking for the words to describe some songs I hear which are a deliberate play on nostalgia. Thank you.

However, as a sample artist, you're expected to load up on the familiar.


----------



## tinyheart

6/10


----------



## Asmodaeus

9.5 / 10


----------



## tinyheart

9.99/10


----------



## Tipo

9.5/10


----------



## Antipode

What did you make me listen to? xD

7/10. Nothing wrong with it! Just nothing too noteworthy.


----------



## tinyheart

9.8/10 :kitteh:


----------



## sprinkle

8/10


----------



## Dakris

7.5/10. Cool music


----------



## tinyheart

10/10!

Simon & Garfunkel - "A Hazy Shade Of Winter"


----------



## Namsayin

8/10!

https://youtu.be/DCFZpwX0gPo


----------



## kevinlolwut

^8.5/10! Chorus reminds me of "Oops I Did it Again" by Britney Spears.


----------



## Namsayin

kevinlolwut said:


> ^8.5/10! Chorus reminds me of "Oops I Did it Again" by Britney Spears.


Hahahaha it actually does!


----------



## Asmodaeus

8/10


----------



## Mick Travis

2/10 because I can't stand traditional Japanese music or hip hop.

I used to get lost in this at the clubs.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I ignored the video; song is catchy, words meaningful: 7/10


----------



## The red spirit

5/10


----------



## Amadis

7/10


----------



## Mick Travis

6/10 I like my lounge a little more peppy.


----------



## RJDG14

Probably 3/10, since I prefer songs with more molody, hook and a verse/chorus structure.

For my pick, September Gurls by Big Star:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

3.5/10 Boring simple song that I've already forgotten


----------



## atamagasuita

8/10

https://youtu.be/qmVn6b7DdpA


----------



## Asmodaeus

7/10


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

9/10 ..... reminds me of Gerudo Valley from the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## MolaMola

JMHoughton said:


> 9/10 ..... reminds me of Gerudo Valley from the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


Meh. 5/10. Not a bad song, but not really my genre.


----------



## MolaMola




----------



## Mick Travis

6/10 Nice morning music. It brought this to mind...


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

7/10, a okay tune but repetitive


----------



## Mick Travis

JMHoughton said:


> okay tune but repetitive


like the page lol


----------



## Mick Travis

4/10 Now we're cooking with gas.


----------



## Asmodaeus

8/10.


----------



## JaketheDog

Is that was an spanish version of "America Fuck Yeah"? xd Well, I don't like spanish music, but It wasn't that bad, so I'd give it 65/100





Lyrics in Eng:

Put the gun on the tabel
And throw away prejudice 
Fascits are everywhere,
And they hate others’ hands
No, no, no…
You can’t kill everyone
That’s impossible – believe me
No, no, no…
It’s too big of a risk
‘Cause our days don’t last too much

Just don’t tell me this
Never tell me this
Just don’t tell me that
you hate
Just don’t tell me this 
Just don’t tell me this
Never tell me that
you hate me

So think about what’s hurting you
About all the wars that you’ve heard about
It’s always the hardest thing to do -
Say ‘no’ when they say ‘yes’
No, no, no….
Be a positive warrior
When you’re the only one in the battle
Yes, yes, yes…
to omany children already don’t have
Theirs’ daddys and mummys

Just don’t tell me this
Never tell me this
Just don’t tell me that
you hate
Just don’t tell me this 
Just don’t tell me this
Never tell me that
you hate me


----------



## Energumen

6.5/10


----------



## Catwalk

Oddnet said:


> That vid was apparently not available.. Gief another song


Unfortunate; [I reckon it is your geographical locality]. :ssad:


----------



## aja675

Energumen said:


> 6.5/10


5/10.
https://www.4shared.com/mp3/qOGJxIKFei/05_Feet_On_The_Ground.html?


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> Unfortunate; [I reckon it is your geographical locality]. :ssad:


Aye irate: 




aja675 said:


> 5/10.
> https://www.4shared.com/mp3/qOGJxIKFei/05_Feet_On_The_Ground.html?


5/10 

https://soundcloud.com/reachforpeach/beatz


----------



## Wisteria

7/10 Because of the heart bass.


----------



## tinyheart

6/10

Don't hate.


----------



## Asmodaeus

9.5/10


----------



## Stockholmaren

6/10

https://soundcloud.com/trshlrd/colder


----------



## cooldudez

5/10


----------



## Mick Travis

wut


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I thought I was going to hate it, I assumed it would be some boring classic rock crap..... but this song is really good, the keyboard and guitar work are awesome. 

8.5/10


----------



## tinyheart

8.9/10


----------



## Velett

The song is nice but the guy in the video is funny :")))


----------



## Wisteria

song is very INFJ. I would say 6.5/10 because it's a decent music video but not my type of music


----------



## Asmodaeus

Linkin Park is one of my favourite bands so 9/10.


----------



## anorganizedmess

2/10


----------



## tinyheart

5/10??


----------



## Falsify Honestly

8/10


----------



## tinyheart

Sounded pretty cool tho. 8.12/10


----------



## easter

7/10


----------



## Falsify Honestly

7.5/10


----------



## tinyheart

4/10 Not into live versions of anything usually


----------



## bleghc

don't listen to instrumental all that often and when i do, it's usually more soft and mellow. i can appreciate this one from an objective point-of-view, though. 6.5/10.


----------



## Catwalk

^ 7/10


----------



## tinyheart

9/10


----------



## Catwalk

^
8.5/10


----------



## anorganizedmess

1/10


----------



## Falsify Honestly

1/10


----------



## tinyheart

ENTP


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Can check out but never leave/10


----------



## tinyheart

2/10


----------



## andreasdevig

4/5 ... It's good. It feels a bit circular and repetitive at times. The song could've been structured better, but it's not a bad song overall. It's got some nice harmonies here and there. Pretty good.


----------



## Dissentient

3/5, and perhaps higher from an objective point of view. It's not what I'd normally listen to, but the vocals are beautiful. I respect it.


----------



## elevatorman

A song I'm very familiar with. Brings me back. 7/10


----------

